# Just curious which HD output do you use 720p or 1080i



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a 1080 p LCD TV and have set my VIP622 to 1080i. I like the overall look of all SD and HD channels but some channels like the NFL network, will show that static line at the top (some say it is the CC text).
When I switch to 720p, that line is gone and I like the look o most channels but some are not as crisp as when it is on 1080i.

What do you use and why?

Thanks


----------



## DtroitPunk (Sep 5, 2007)

I use 720p as that is the native resolution of my Olevia Tv. I cant realy see a diff on 720p vs 1080i on my HR-20

On my upconverting DVD player however, 720p was clearly sharper than 1080i on background images.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

I've got mine set to 720p also. I fiddled around between 1080i and 720p for a while and, honestly, I couldn't tell the difference. I did notice just a hint of blur at 1080i while watching some sporting events. But hey, it might have just been my imagination. I always thought that I had pretty discriminating tastes. But, I guess not... at least in this case.

At any rate, I settled on 720p and the picture quality is excellent. I'm running a projector with a 103" wide screen. I've got the display set to native.


----------



## jjlawyer (Dec 7, 2004)

I would keep it at 1080 if it's a 1080 tv. You should browse the settings on the tv to see if you can adjust the overscan. It's probably set to 0% and you should bump it up and you will not see the static on the edge of the screen.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

what is a good channel to test overscan?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a test patter that HDNet puts out (Check HDNet website for time) that you should record. My understanding is that it is useful to check overscan. 

As for resolution. I toggle back and forth and I have not notice any difference.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> There is a test patter that HDNet puts out (Check HDNet website for time) that you should record. My understanding is that it is useful to check overscan.
> 
> As for resolution. I toggle back and forth and I have not notice any difference.


HDNet airs their test pattern every Saturday morning from 5:30-5:40am CST


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tulsa1 said:


> HDNet airs their test pattern every Saturday morning from 5:30-5:40am CST


awesome, thanks
Just set it on my DVR timer.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

andy8888 said:


> I have a 1080 p LCD TV and have set my VIP622 to 1080i. I like the overall look of all SD and HD channels but some channels like the NFL network, will show that static line at the top (some say it is the CC text).
> When I switch to 720p, that line is gone and I like the look o most channels but some are not as crisp as when it is on 1080i.
> 
> What do you use and why?
> ...


First: Only a CRT can display an interlaced signal, all LCD's can only display progressive scans and therefore must convert the interlaced input to progressive to display, therefore:
When your TV is 1080p you are better off with a progressive input. (one less conversion) but having said that, 1080i converts realitively cleanly to 1080p because each 2 frames of interlaced 1080 picture contain 5 fields of interlace and the conversion is to simply combine the 4 fields into 2 progressive frames and throw away the 5th field..

The reason the 720p is not as sharp is the math conversion from 720 to 1080 is not direct and requires interpolation. Since all TV (except live sports) are shot in 1080p it will someday come to pass that all systems and displays will also be 1080p.

I guess that's a long way of saying I think for a 1080p display,1080i is the best for now until 1080p is here from E*, if you have a 720p display go with 720p.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

No broadcaster transmits in 1080p and there are no plans that I have seen for them to do so. ABC and Fox transmits in 720p, NBC and CBS transmits in 1080i


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

langlin said:


> First: Only a CRT can display an interlaced signal, all LCD's can only display progressive scans and therefore must convert the interlaced input to progressive to display, therefore:
> When your TV is 1080p you are better off with a progressive input. (one less conversion) but having said that, 1080i converts realitively cleanly to 1080p because each 2 frames of interlaced 1080 picture contain 5 fields of interlace and the conversion is to simply combine the 4 fields into 2 progressive frames and throw away the 5th field..
> 
> The reason the 720p is not as sharp is the math conversion from 720 to 1080 is not direct and requires interpolation. Since all TV (except live sports) are shot in 1080p it will someday come to pass that all systems and displays will also be 1080p.
> ...


Everyone accepts as correct *any* of these statements?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> No broadcaster transmits in 1080p and there are no plans that I have seen for them to do so. ...


1080p is not an authorized OTA format. It does not appear in ATSC Table 3.

Edit: As pointed out below, it does appear at 30Hz and 24 Hz.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Nor is all, or even most, content shot in 1080p; most pro cameras are 1080i or 720p. There are newer cameras out now that will do 1080p, such as the Panny HVX200, but it can only record 16 minutes at 1080p. There isn't any reason to record in 1080p for TV, since that's not a broadcast format.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Everyone accepts as correct *any* of these statements?


It's well explained and all looks good to me, except I don't think we'll ever see 1080P from either sat provider. High Definition DVD Players can send a 1080p signal today.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

moman19 said:


> It's well explained and all looks good to me ...


Er. OK.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

i have a 720 p LCD that accepts both 1080i and 720p signals. i have my hd set to 720p on the hd setup menu. This seems to provide better motion rendition in sporting events or programming with fast action.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> 1080p is not an authorized OTA format. It does not appear in ATSC Table 3.


Actualy 1080p is included in the ATSC table but at 24Hz and 30Hz. I don't believe that any 1080p 24Hz or 30Hz broadcast have been made though.



moman19 said:


> ...High Definition DVD Players can send a 1080p signal today.


HD players (BD/HD-DVD) software can be encoded at 1080p 24Hz or 30Hz (like ATSC) but not 1080p 60Hz.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Everyone accepts as correct *any* of these statements?


I'm not looking for an argument but the original question in this thread was what resolution to set the 622 on to feed a 1080p display and why?? and in my post I simply gave my assesment why they should use 1080i out to feed the 1080p display and I gave my opinion why the 720p did not appear as sharp on this display. I did not address what any broadcaster or delivery system is or should be.

I did not see your answer but I stand by my opinion that Andy8888 should use 1080i out of his 622.

I also have a 1080p 72inch DLP and it looks better with a 1080 input to my eye.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

wje said:


> Nor is all, or even most, content shot in 1080p; most pro cameras are 1080i or 720p. There are newer cameras out now that will do 1080p, such as the Panny HVX200, but it can only record 16 minutes at 1080p. There isn't any reason to record in 1080p for TV, since that's not a broadcast format.


I was referring to Hollywood, I truly believe most if not all Prime time drama is produced in 1080p/24.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

langlin said:


> I was referring to Hollywood, I truly believe most if not all Prime time drama is produced in 1080p/24.


Actually most TV shows (sitcoms and dramas) are shot on film (not video) which is 24fps. It is then transferred (telecined) to video.

For a easy explanation click here and scroll down to 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Tulsa1 said:


> HDNet airs their test pattern every Saturday morning from 5:30-5:40am CST


Broadcasting a test pattern... how 'old-school'!

Do they play the National Anthem right before? LOL

BTW: In all seriousness, it's a great tip. Thanks!


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

William said:


> Actually most TV shows (sitcoms and dramas) are shot on film (not video) which is 24fps. It is then transferred (telecined) to video.
> 
> For a easy explanation click here and scroll down to 3:2 pulldown.


And the "video" you refer to is 1080p/24, right?

this is my last post on this subject.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

langlin said:


> And the "video" you refer to is 1080p/24, right?
> 
> this is my last post on this subject.


Whatever primetime dramas are recorded at is irrelevant. They are only broadcast as 1080i or 720p.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

langlin said:


> And the "video" you refer to is 1080p/24, right?
> 
> this is my last post on this subject.


Taping/pre production 1080p/24 video is almost never used* except for feature "movies" that are shot on video (not film) like Star Wars-Revenge of the Sith. 1080p/24 is used by the film industry ("Hollywood") to make the material compatible with all film editing/playback equipment. To my knowledge 1080p/24 is not used by any TV networks for taping/pre/post production/OTA (although some made for TV "movies" may be shot at 1080p/24).

*1080p/24 is used on BD/HD-DVD for storing and playback of film based media (movies). Almost all video based would be 1080i 60Hz.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

langlin said:


> ....
> 
> this is my last post on this subject.


This is a good thing.

Some things you said:
_
"Only a CRT can display an interlaced signal, all LCD's can only display progressive scans ..."_ *This is not correct.* Fixed panel displays, including LCD's, come in 1080i variants.

_"Since all TV (except live sports) are shot in 1080p it will someday come to pass that all systems and displays will also be 1080p."_ *This is not correct.* ABC, ESPN, and Fox all have opted for 720p over 1080i at least in part because of a reduced amount of motion blurring.

_"When your TV is 1080p you are better off with a progressive input. (one less conversion) but having said that, 1080i converts realitively cleanly to 1080p because each 2 frames of interlaced 1080 picture contain 5 fields of interlace and the conversion is to simply combine the 4 fields into 2 progressive frames and throw away the 5th field.."_ *This is not correct. * With material that was original 24 Hz *both* 1080i and 720p will have 3:2 pulldown. When sending 1080i to a 1080p display, the *only* processing that the panel will need to do is deinterlace the signal. Very possibly this will result in better PQ when compared to sending a 720p signal to the set. *The user should try both ways.*

The rest of the post is fine.


----------

